# Can someone tell me what pepper this is?



## VictorBravo (Sep 27, 2009)

I had some seeds I found in an old packet of "assorted peppers." I planted them in several pots in the greenhouse this last Spring, and up came only three plants. They all bear the same sort of peppers: they start out green, ripen into an orange and finally a red. They don't look like Habeneros that I've seen--they are smooth, conical, and pretty symmetrical, though as the fruit gets bigger, it starts to bend a little.

They are HOT HOT HOT! Even the green ones are over-the-top hot. I like hot peppers and I can only take a thin slice of these at a time.

I've raised jalepenos in the greenhouse, and these are easily 10-20 times hotter. I'm making a pretty good hot sauce out of them, but I'd like to know what they are.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 27, 2009)

habanero?


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

They look just like the ones I planted this year. And mine have done the same thing...start out green then proceed to red..*.HOT!!HOT!!HOT!!* I purchased mine from a local "Farmer's Market" with the label of "Jalapeno." I really had a terrible experience last week with the residual effects of said peppers. Couldn't hardly see for about 15 minutes. I too, would like to know what they are so I can be more prepared next year.

-----Added 9/27/2009 at 10:48:20 EST-----



Richard King said:


> habanero?



Not habaneros...they look somewhat like a miniature bell pepper.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2009)

Melissa, is that the same as the green ones you gave us? Even they were pretty hot!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 27, 2009)

Houchens said:


> They look just like the ones I planted this year. And mine have done the same thing...start out green then proceed to red..*.HOT!!HOT!!HOT!!* I purchased mine from a local "Farmer's Market" with the label of "Jalapeno." I really had a terrible experience last week with the residual effects of said peppers. Couldn't hardly see for about 15 minutes. I too, would like to know what they are so I can be more prepared next year.
> 
> -----Added 9/27/2009 at 10:48:20 EST-----
> 
> ...



They might be jalapenos. I google-imaged jalapenos and found some photos that look like mine. But I've never had any grow this hot before. They really are about as hot as a habenero I tried years ago.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Melissa, is that the same as the green ones you gave us? Even they were pretty hot!



Yes! I guess I had not paid much attention to the level of intensity of the ones I have used over the past couple of months. However, these last ones I *DID* pay attention to!!!! *BEWARE!!*


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2009)

They were hot to me, and I've been know to eat wads of raw wassabi on a dare.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 27, 2009)

They look like Fresno peppers, but those aren't THAT much hotter than Jalapeno if I recall correctly. They could also be (maybe) Serrano peppers, which are quite a bit hotter.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

I do like wasabi, but no way by itself!


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 27, 2009)

Houchens said:


> I do like wasabi, but no way by itself!



How about wasabi & cranberry? Just got a gift bottle of cranberry/wasabi spread and it smells wonderful - haven't tried it yet but i'm about to


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 27, 2009)

They are definitely not Serranos, Habaneros, or Jalapenos, they look more like Red Fresno Peppers.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> They look like Fresno peppers, but those aren't THAT much hotter than Jalapeno if I recall correctly. They could also be (maybe) Serrano peppers, which are quite a bit hotter.



I have had the Serrano peppers too, but aren't they a bit more slender than the Jalapeno?


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know what those peppers are and hope to never try one. If it's worse than Tabasco sauce, I _really_ don't like it. Painful. Ow.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Houchens said:
> 
> 
> > I do like wasabi, but no way by itself!
> ...


 
Now that I could do. May have to try to find some of that...waiting for your "feedback."

-----Added 9/27/2009 at 11:10:04 EST-----



SolaGratia said:


> They are definitely not Serranos, Habaneros, or Jalapenos, they look more like Red Fresno Peppers.



Do the Fresno peppers get that HOT?


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 27, 2009)

If the seed was open pollenated you could have a hybrid that is jalepeno in shape and scotch bonnet, habenero, tepin - bird pepper, in heat. I've done it on accident and on purpose  I like REALLY hot peppers. BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause cardiac arrest in some people. Some day I'll tell you about my first experience with it.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 27, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> They are definitely not Serranos, Habaneros, or Jalapenos, they look more like Red Fresno Peppers.



Yes, I looked those up and came up with this guide:

Visual guide to peppers

They definitely look like Red Fresno, but if a Jalepeno is around 5000 Scofield Units, I'd peg these in the >50000 range.

I judge this by how much dilution I need to do to get my hot sauce to match my previous batches using jalepenos.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> If the seed was open pollenated you could have a hybrid that is jalepeno in shape and scotch bonnet, habenero, tepin - bird pepper, in heat. I've done it on accident and on purpose  I like REALLY hot peppers. BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause cardiac arrest in some people. Some day I'll tell you about my first experience with it.


Yikes! Cardiac arrest...now that I certainly do NOT need any of! Thanks for the info!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 27, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> If the seed was open pollenated you could have a hybrid that is jalepeno in shape and scotch bonnet, habenero, tepin - bird pepper, in heat. I've done it on accident and on purpose  I like REALLY hot peppers. BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause cardiac arrest in some people. Some day I'll tell you about my first experience with it.



Probably not open pollinated, because I only had these three plants in the greenhouse, and nobody else grows peppers as near as I know.

But that is interesting--and, come on, tell us your first experience with it!


----------



## Berean (Sep 27, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause *cardiac arrest* in some people.



Yikes! Moving to 'Health & Well-being'. j/k


----------



## Houchens (Sep 27, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Houchens said:
> 
> 
> > I do like wasabi, but no way by itself!
> ...


 Have you dared to open your tasty combination...or shall we all tune in next time?

-----Added 9/27/2009 at 11:20:38 EST-----



Berean said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause *cardiac arrest* in some people.
> ...




-----Added 9/27/2009 at 11:22:16 EST-----



victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > If the seed was open pollenated you could have a hybrid that is jalepeno in shape and scotch bonnet, habenero, tepin - bird pepper, in heat. I've done it on accident and on purpose  I like REALLY hot peppers. BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause cardiac arrest in some people. Some day I'll tell you about my first experience with it.
> ...



Guess we just happened to be the ones with the "surprise" peppers!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 27, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I don't know what those peppers are and hope to never try one. If it's worse than Tabasco sauce, I _really_ don't like it. Painful. Ow.



Well, If you take a half teaspoon of Tabasco sauce, (red), and slurp it up, that is about the same heat as one seed  of these puppies.

I can say this 'cause I just tried it. I love Tabasco, but it's kinda mild.


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd vote for Serrantos. 
Google Image Result for http://www.worldcrops.org/images/content/Serrano_peppers_at_market_in_Dallas_-_550.JPG


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 27, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Well, If you take a half teaspoon of Tabasco sauce, (red), and slurp it up, that is about the same heat as one seed  of these puppies.
> 
> I can say this 'cause I just tried it. I love Tabasco, but it's kinda mild.



 I get hiccups from sometimes just a drop of red Tabasco sauce. At the very least it is very uncomfortable and painful to me. Pass. It's wild that some of you folks can handle such hotness.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 28, 2009)

Take out the seeds and they'll be less hot.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 28, 2009)

to Meg's advice. I would also include the veins. 

I can make nearly a quart of salsa with 4 habanero peppers that is actually too mild if I've scraped all of the seeds and veins out of the pepper.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 28, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Take out the seeds and they'll be less hot.


I took the seeds out of mine, but the black bean hummus that I made was pretty firey and the oil on my hands, even after washing them several times, was incredibly resistant to disipate!!!!

-----Added 9/28/2009 at 01:05:41 EST-----



Theoretical said:


> to Meg's advice. I would also include the veins.
> 
> I can make nearly a quart of salsa with 4 habanero peppers that is actually too mild if I've scraped all of the seeds and veins out of the pepper.



Did that too!


----------



## tlharvey7 (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like a red savina


----------



## caddy (Sep 28, 2009)

Jalapeno 

No doubt about it! My dad and I have had gardens for years! I love peppers. All kinds--mild, hot ( jalapeno ), to super HOT ( habeneros ). This is definitely a jalapeno. 





victorbravo said:


> I had some seeds I found in an old packet of "assorted peppers." I planted them in several pots in the greenhouse this last Spring, and up came only three plants. They all bear the same sort of peppers: they start out green, ripen into an orange and finally a red. They don't look like Habeneros that I've seen--they are smooth, conical, and pretty symmetrical, though as the fruit gets bigger, it starts to bend a little.
> 
> They are HOT HOT HOT! Even the green ones are over-the-top hot. I like hot peppers and I can only take a thin slice of these at a time.
> 
> I've raised jalepenos in the greenhouse, and these are easily 10-20 times hotter. I'm making a pretty good hot sauce out of them, but I'd like to know what they are.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 28, 2009)

caddy said:


> Jalapeno
> 
> No doubt about it! My dad and I have had gardens for years! I love peppers. All kinds--mild, hot ( jalapeno ), to super HOT ( habeneros ). This is definitely a jalapeno.



Thanks, Steven. I'm now convinced it is an unusually hot jalapeno. The funny thing is that it doesn't matter what kind of conditions it was grown in. Two of the plants are in the greenhouse, and one was outside in the ground. The greenhouse plants are far more productive, but the outside plant was just as hot.

I'm keeping some seeds to try it again. I like these little guys, now that I've gotten used to them.


----------



## caddy (Sep 28, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Take out the seeds and they'll be less hot.



No so with a Habanero. The fleshy part inside is incredibly hot. Touch it with your hand, then touch any other part of your body and you'll wish you hadn't !


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 28, 2009)

caddy said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Take out the seeds and they'll be less hot.
> ...


That's why I try to keep a box of vinyl gloves around when working with peppers. And, yes, you really have to scrape out the insides of a habanero to reduce the heat to levels where you can use them in large quantities for recipes. Even then, I still recommend _finely _dicing them.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 28, 2009)

You guys have tongues of steel! A few Jalapenos on my sandwich is all I can handle!


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 28, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > If the seed was open pollenated you could have a hybrid that is jalepeno in shape and scotch bonnet, habenero, tepin - bird pepper, in heat. I've done it on accident and on purpose  I like REALLY hot peppers. BTW, that bird pepper has been known to cause cardiac arrest in some people. Some day I'll tell you about my first experience with it.
> ...



Alrighty then:

As I mentioned, I love hot peppers, hot food, spicy stuff. I was weaned on Tabasco! When I lived in Arizona we used to eat at a wonderful restaurant every Friday named Los Dos Molinos. The Phoenix location is in Tom Mix's old hacienda. Outside the door in a pot there was a shrubby pepper plant. I'd watched it flower, set, and ripen through the summer. One day the little red globes were calling to me. I mentioned to my buddies that I would like to try one, but I said, 'I'll bet they are really hot.' One of the young ladies from work, also a Southron, said that if I ate half of one she would eat the other half. (All of this was taking place outside while we were waiting on tables.) So, I picked a pepper, sliced it in halves with my trusty pocket knife, handed the young lady her half and popped mine in my mouth and began chewing. It had a wonderful flavour. And then, BLAM!!!, it was hot, REALLY REALLY HOT!!!! I kept chewing and swallowed the pepper. My mouth was beyond hot, numb HOT was more like it. I broke out in a total body drenching sweat almost immediately. Then I began to get light headed and see tracers from movement. (All of this happened within about a minute and a half.) I looked at the young lady and she had a very glassy look to her eyes and she was perspiring heavily as well. Then my hands began to go numb from the fingertips upward, then my feet in like fashion. The hostess then called us for our table. I could barely walk and was beginning to wonder if I had eaten some sort of psychedelic pepper. My heart rate was WAY up there. The hostess knew us because we were regulars. She looked at me and the young lady and said, 'You ate one of the peppers out front didn't you?' I nodded. She called for four tall glasses of milk and two bowls of sugar. After two glasses of milk and about a cup of sugar my brain began to function again. Victoria, the hostess, then told us that those peppers were Tepin (bird peppers). They are the hottest pepper ever found. So hot that they use ONE pepper in a batch of their very hot green salsa.

Since then, I've become fascinated by the little buggers. They are good, but dangerously hot.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



I would have been dead on the spot! wow!


----------



## Webservant (Sep 28, 2009)

I was gonna say jalapeno or banana.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know the name of these, but they are ornamental, and not edible.

Be careful!


----------



## Houchens (Sep 28, 2009)

TeachingTulip said:


> I don't know the name of these, but they are ornamental, and not edible.
> 
> Be careful!



Ronda, were you talking about the ones in the OP? If so, I guess it's a bit late for those of us who already "indulged" in them. Yikes!


----------

